# Yellow Flower ID, please



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

These are growing about 6' high in a field behind our house. The flower doesn't quite match Jerusalem Artichoke, nor do the leaves. I've looked in an Ohio weed guide and came up with nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Check this one out. http://www.kswildflower.org/flower_details.php?flowerID=532
Nodding Beggars Tick


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay. What a journey.  Thank you ksfarmer for pointing me in the right direction. I'm just beginning to use the Latin names for plants and it's a bit of a challenge for me.

I "think" that I've identified the plant as Bidens trichosperma (previous name: Bidens coronate) or Crowned Beggarticks.

Anyway, the crowned beggarticks grow to a height of 6' while the nodding beggarticks generally do not. However, I will know for certain in a short while. The nodding beggarticks are supposed to get those little hook things that get on clothing. I have not read any information about the crowned beggarticks that indicate they have those little buggers.


----------

